# Win a CFX Silicone Mask



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Subscribe to Hauntcast.net and qualify to win a CFX silicone mask, $569.95 value. In September we give away Jotnar the troll. We will be giving away a CFX mask every three months, so don't miss your chance to win and subscribe today http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/
You need to subscribe to the podcast not the Youtube channel to qualify.


----------

